# Regular Season Game 50: Houston Rockets vs. Atlanta Hawks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​
*(29-20)/(21-25)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, February 9, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*A. Johnson / J. Johnson / Williams / Smith / Horford*


*Preview

Rafer Alston acknowledges that some NBA teams tend to lose their focus heading into the All-Star break.

He's just hoping that the Rockets won't be one of them.

"The NBA is full of distractions," Alston said. "When you have All-Star break, people's minds tend to drift. Guys start worrying about vacation and where they're going on the break. But it's how each team and player deals with this distraction part of the season that will determine where you're going. If we can win these games at home, it would be big for us going into the All-Star break."

On Saturday night, Alston and Co. will try to maintain their focus.

With the All-Star break less than a week away, the Rockets are hoping to finish the first part of the season strong beginning with Saturday night's date against Joe Johnson and the Atlanta Hawks.

The Rockets (29-20) have won nine of their past 10 games, riding the recent surge back into the thick of the Western Conference playoff race. Before Friday's action, the Rockets were tied with Golden State for the eighth and final playoff spot in the West.

Despite being pleased with their recent progress and subsequent climb up the standings, the Rockets don't want to lose the momentum they've gained over the past few weeks by coasting into the break.

Beginning with Atlanta, Houston has three home games remaining before the All-Star break begins on Feb. 15.

"We played well (in Thursday's win over Cleveland), but it has to be consistent," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "I really believe that you have to go out and get six, seven or eight in a row at home. You have to establish that streak at home and build off that.

"If you keep taking a step forward and a step back, it's not going to do you any good, especially in our conference," he continued. "We're tied with Golden State. We'd be in good shape in the East, but we're just trying to survive in the West right now. If you're going to get to the playoffs, you got to catch people and maintain the level."

The Rockets have been making up ground of late.

Though Tracy McGrady has been in and out of the lineup with injuries and illnesses, the Rockets cruised to 10 wins in January and, so far, have won four straight in February. Overall, they've matched a season-best by winning five straight.

During that hot streak, Houston has passed Portland and made up significant ground on both Denver and Golden State. The biggest surprise, however, is that the Rockets are only five games behind Phoenix, the West's current pacesetter.

How have the Rockets quickly made up ground so quickly?

Adelman said his bunch has simply done a better job of finishing. Houston has pulled away late in the fourth quarter for the bulk of its recent wins.

"We finish games a lot better, we've defended down the stretch and we've executed and made shots," Adelman said. "That's the big thing. That's how you win close games."

By closing out their current four-game homestand with a solid finish, Houston has a chance to continue narrowing the gap in the Western Conference.

The key, of course, is not beginning the All-Star break early.

"We have a four-game homestand before the break," McGrady said. "It's a chance to really move up in the playoff standings. It's four winnable games."


Hawks Update: The Hawks are beginning to make progress with their collection of young talent. Nearly a decade since their last playoff appearance, Atlanta is making a playoff bid in the Eastern Conference. The Hawks were seventh in the West heading into Friday's action. Joe Johnson, Atlanta's leading scorer, is an All-Star reserve.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

GO ROCKETS! Josh Smith will probably give us the most problem in this game. However, we are playing pretty well lately. Can this game finally be our ticket into that top 8 group in the West? We will see. I think we will be there after this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rockets!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

If we win this game we have the number 8 spot. Golden State also playes today but they play against Sacramento.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*This is a trap game,Hawks are certainly a dangerous team they are long and athletic and the Rockets are coming off a big win.

This is the one game that scares me most.

But, I think the Rockets prevail.*


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Slow down Smith and Horford.

That's the goal


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Head likely to play



> Luther Head returned to practice after missing his third straight game with a strained groin.
> 
> Head said he didn't have any trouble getting through the workout and expects to play Saturday against Atlanta.
> 
> "It's likely," Head said.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice start, I hope we blow them out - Gtown vs Louisville game is on


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, Houston's running this game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

up 20pts, just what I wanted


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Just came on, good to see us with a 20 point lead.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao and Bonzi are definitely a better duo (as in working as a duo). I always see Bonzi giving Yao lots of open looks, willing to pass him the ball more and Yao always hits a cutting Bonzi with a pass. T-Mac just stands around.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

56-31 @ the half....ATL not looking like the team that beat the Lakers


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

fantastic first half, hopefully we can continue in the 2nd half:clap2:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn. 31 first half points on 28% shooting. 

DEFENSE!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Missed dunk.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I now call Luis Scola

Luis Scolajuwon.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

I definately did not expect this but I like it!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 43, 92) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">ATLANTA HAWKS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2797">Marvin Williams</a>, SF</td><td>27</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2411">Josh Smith</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-5</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3213">Al Horford</a>, C</td><td>27</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1007">Joe Johnson</a>, SG</td><td>32</td><td>3-12</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=396">Anthony Johnson</a>, PG</td><td>17</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3219">Acie Law</a>, PG</td><td>23</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2373">Josh Childress</a>, SF</td><td>26</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>10-11</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2016">Zaza Pachulia</a>, C</td><td>29</td><td>5-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>9</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3278">Mario West</a>, SG</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=489">Tyronn Lue</a>, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3040">Shelden Williams</a>, C</td><td>14</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=959">Lorenzen Wright</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-86</strong></td><td><strong>0-5</strong></td><td><strong>25-33</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>39</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>89</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>37.2%</strong></td><td><strong>00.0%</strong></td><td><strong>75.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 9 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>25</td><td>7-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>31</td><td>12-17</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>30</td><td>5-14</td><td>2-7</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>28</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>17</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>20</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>12</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>44-81</strong></td><td><strong>6-19</strong></td><td><strong>14-19</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>31</strong></td><td><strong>46</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>23</strong></td><td><strong>108</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>54.3%</strong></td><td><strong>31.6%</strong></td><td><strong>73.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 14 (18)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Scott Wall , Phil Robinson , Joe Forte <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,177<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:09<br><p></p></div>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow and some people were expecting a close game. Good ball movement, Good game and now if Golden State can only lose


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Mike James, 8 minutes no points and 2 turnovers. Why did he keep driving to the hoop and literally try a football handoff to Landry 3 times?

How did a servicable guy become so bad so quick?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mike James really is trash.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A nice stat I have been noticing lately has been the Team assists to Team FG's made ratio. Our ball movement has been looking really, really nice as of late.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You know what's sad? Knowing that Atlanta's in a playoff position right now, and we're not... this game was just a mismatch.


----------

